# Clexane - too warm?



## SusieB20 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

I was at a friend's yesterday and took my box of Clexane with me - as she has small children I asked her to put the medicine bag somewhere out of their reach but didn't realise that where she put it was on top of the boiler cupboard...the bag was there for around 4 hours and the heating was on - the syringes didn't feel really warm when I moved the bag but I don't know if they were still below 25 degrees. I'm going to my local hospital to see if I can get some new ones today but I'm wondering if the injection I did last night would have worked if the clexane had gone over 25 degrees for a while? 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Suzie,

All the company say is that you shouldn't store above 25C   Assuming that the house didn't feel tropical and the box was only on top of the cupboard as opposed to shut inside it then it's unlikely that the syringes will have become too hot. They will have been partly protected by the bag and box they were in so are probably fine. If you want to be on the safe side though it probably s best to get a fresh supply if you can. Hope you got on olay at the hospital  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## SusieB20 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thanks for your message - I decided to get some replacement syringes to be on the safe side, which was actually more of an ordeal than I expected (over 2 hours waiting at the hospital!), but at least I have them now. Luckily I don't have clotting issues and the clexane is more to back my prednisolone for NK cells and high ANAs so hopefully even if yesterday's injection had got too warm my babies will still be okay. The prednisolone was also in the med bag but the nurse and GP I saw said it should be fine and not so sensitive to warmth, I hope they're right!

Thanks again for the advice

Susie x


----------

